# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Հանուն երեխաների

## ivy

Քիչ առաջ մի հոդված էի կարդում, նրա մասին էր, որ աշխարհում հիմարությունների մեծամասնությունն արվում է՝ «հանուն երեխաների» նշանաբանով:
Հոդվածի տեքստը մոտավորապես էսպիսին էր.

Կառավարություններն արգելքներ ու սահմանափակումներ են դնում որդեգրման վրա, միասեռականության պրոպագանդայի մասին օրենքներ հնարում: Խելոք մարդիկ հեքիաթներում, մուլտերում ու ֆիլմերում ամենատարբեր «վատ» ենթատեքստեր են գտնում ու արգելում դրանք: Եվ էդ ամենը՝ միայն ու միայն «հանուն երեխաների»:
Երեխաների համար մարդիկ անկապ ամուսնանում են ու հենց նրանց համար էլ ամեն գնով հրաժարվում բաժանվել՝ տարիներով իրար կյանք պղտորելով:
Տասնյակ ընտանիքներ բռնում են էմիգրացիայի ճամփան՝ երեխաների անունը տալով: Իրենց համար ե՞ն գնում, ապա հարցրեք, չէ՜, երեխաների:
Հանուն երեխաների մարդիկ դուրս են գալիս հանրահավաքների, բայց հենց նույն հանրահավաքից էլ բացակայում ու մնում տանը՝ նորից հանուն երեխաների:
Երեխաների համար մարդիկ իրար են ուտում ծնողական ֆորումներում, և ոչ միայն ծնողական (ու ոչ միայն ֆորումներում): Պաթետիկ հայտարարություններ անում. «Ես չեմ ուզում, որ մի օր իմ երեխաները...» նախաբանով:
Երեխաների համար հրաժարվում են աշխատանքից, տարիներով նստում նրանց կողքին, կամ ընդհակառակը, օրնիբուն աշխատում՝ նրանց միայն քնած տեսնելով: Ինչի՞ համար: Երեխաների՜:

Հեղինակը ոչ միայն «հանուն երեխաների» կոչված արարքների մեծ մասն էր «հիմար» անվանում, այլ նաև հենց էն երևույթը, որ մարդիկ սեփական գործողություններն ու ցանկությունները բացատրող ունիվերսալ մեխանիզմ են հնարել՝ «հանուն երեխաների» անունով: Ու դա է հենց մեծագույն հիմարությունը և նաև միֆը: Որովհետև մարդիկ ամեն ինչ վերջին հաշվով իրենք իրենց համար են անում՝ թե վատը, թե լավը: 
Իսկ հենց երեխաների համար արվող արարքներն իրականում շատ պարզ ու հասարակ են՝ ճոճանակի վրա մի ժամ նրանց ճոճելը կամ թույլատրելը, որ մատները ներկերի մեջ թաթախելով նկարազարդեն պատերը:

Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք:

----------

ARMbrain (07.03.2014), Cassiopeia (07.03.2014), Chuk (07.03.2014), Vardik! (11.03.2014), Աթեիստ (06.03.2014), Հայկօ (07.03.2014), Ձայնալար (06.03.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կասեմ, որ ինչքան որ ծայրահեղական ա կառավարական նշված քայլերը (արգելքներ ու սահմանափակումներ են դնում որդեգրման վրա, միասեռականության պրոպագանդայի մասին օրենքներ հնարում, խհեքիաթներում, մուլտերում ու ֆիլմերում ամենատարբեր «վատ» ենթատեքստեր են գտնում ու արգելում դրանք), նույնքան էլ ծայրահեղական ա հեղինակի կարծիքը, թե դա հիմարություն կամ միֆ ա։

Իրականությունը մեջտեղում ա, բաներ կան. որ արվում են ոչ թե երեխաների համար, այլ որ ծնողները իրենց հանգիստ զգան, համարելով թե երեխաների համար կարևոր բան արեցին, իսկ բաներ էլ կան, որ իսկապես արվում են երեխաների համար՝ ինչքան էլ դա նեղություն պատճառի ծնողներին։

----------

boooooooom (07.03.2014), Cassiopeia (07.03.2014), Chuk (07.03.2014), ivy (06.03.2014), Mephistopheles (07.03.2014), Vardik! (11.03.2014), Լեո (07.03.2014), Հայկօ (07.03.2014), Ձայնալար (06.03.2014), Ուլուանա (06.03.2014)

----------


## ivy

Արտ, համաձայն եմ հետդ։ Բայց հետն էլ գտնում եմ, որ «երեխաների համար» դիմակը մեծ տարածում ունի ու լավ չարաշահվում է։

----------

Vardik! (11.03.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Համաձայն եմ, բայց քո սահմանումը խիստ տարբերում ա «հիմարություն ու միֆ ա» սահմանումից։
Կա չարաշահում, ընդ որում որոշ դեպքերում ենթագիտակցական։ Ասենք հենց «պահպանենք ընտանիքը երեխաների համար», էն դեպքում որ էդ երեխաների աչքի առաջ «հերն» ամբողջը որը ցբխում ա մորը։ Տեսականորեն դա երեխաների հոգենանության վրա ավելի վատ ա ազդում, կամ կազդեր ամուսնալուծությունը, բայց էդ մերը *իսկականից հավատում* ա, որ դիմանում ա երեխաների համար։ Ստեղ չարաշահել բառը տեղին չի։

----------

Cassiopeia (07.03.2014), Chuk (07.03.2014), ivy (06.03.2014), Mephistopheles (07.03.2014), Ուլուանա (06.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռիփ, մի քիչ համաձայն եմ, մի քիչ էլ համաձայն չեմ... Այսինքն, համաձայն եմ, որ հաճախ մարդիկ իրենց ցանկություններն արդարացնելու համար երեխաներին են մեջտեղ բերում, բայց նաև լինում են դեպքեր, որ ինչ-որ գործողություններ իսկապես հանուն երեխաների են անում, չնայած նույնիսկ էդ դեպքում, կարծում եմ, հիմարություն են անում:

Կարող եմ իմ հարազատ մորս օրինակը բերել: Ինքը մինչև հիմա էլ ամեն ինչ հանուն երեխաների ա անում, ու ինչքան էլ աղաչում-պաղատում ենք, որ իրենով զբաղվի մի քիչ էլ, չի լսում: Ու ես միշտ իրան ասում եմ, որ ինքը իրա կյանքի լավագույն տարիները վարի ա տվել հենց հանուն երեխաների:

----------

Cassiopeia (07.03.2014), Chuk (07.03.2014), ivy (06.03.2014), Vardik! (11.03.2014), Աթեիստ (06.03.2014), Ձայնալար (07.03.2014), Ուլուանա (06.03.2014)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հետաքրքիր թեմա ա, բոլորի գրածների հետ համաձայն եմ, տենց քիչ ա լինում  :LOL: 
Իմ կողմից մենակ ավելացնեմ, որ «հանուն երեխաներին» կարա դրական հետևանք էլ ունենա ծնողի համար: Մասնավորապես, երեխաների հանդեպ պատասխանատվությունը լուրջ մոտիվացիա ա ախմախ բաներով քիչ զբաղվելու, ավելի պատասխանատվությամբ վերաբերվելու աշխատանքին, հետևելու առողջությանը:

----------

Bruno (07.03.2014), Cassiopeia (07.03.2014), Chuk (07.03.2014), ivy (07.03.2014), Mephistopheles (08.03.2014), Աթեիստ (07.03.2014), Ուլուանա (07.03.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, էս հարցին կարելի ա նայելնաև ուրիշ տսանկյունից… դուք ծնող երեխա հարաբերությունը նայում եք միայն ներկայի մեջ… բայց իրականում դա շատ բարդ հարաբերություն ա՝ ու միայն ներկա/ապագա կոնտեքստում չի նայվում…

ամեն մարդ ծնող լինելուց առաջ լինում ա երեխա, հետո պատանի ու նոր ծնող (roughly speeking)… ու ամեն մարդ ունենում ա տարբեր տեսակի փորձառություններ երազներ՝ իրականացված ու չիրականացված… և իր անցյալի ձեռքբերումների ու ձախողումների հիման վրա ա մարդը դատողություններ անում թե ինչը լավ ա իր երեխայի համար ու ինչը վատ, դրան էլ գումարած մարդն ունենում ա նաև արժեհամակարգ որը ուղղակիորեն ա ազդում իրա որոշումների վրա թե ինչն ա լավ կամ վատ իր երեխայի համար… բոլոր լավ experience-ները մարվդն ուզում ա փախանցել իր երեխային ու վատերից հեռու պահել, գումարած հասարակության մեջ տիրող լավ ու վատ տրամադրությունները… մարդն ով մեծացել ու վայելել ա իր ծնողի տված ազատությունը, ամեն գնով ուզում ա դա տա իր երեխային քանի որ կարծում ա որ դա իրա վրա լավ ազդեցություն ա թողել, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ նույն մարդը տեսնելով թե էդ ազատությունը ինչ սխալերի առաջ կարա երեխային կանգնացնի, ամեն գնով այնուամենայնիվ փորձում ա էդ ազատությունը ինչ որ տեղ սահմանափակել ("ես չեմ արել ուղղակի զուտ պատահականության շնորիվ, բայց գարանտիա չկա որ իմ երեխան նույնը կանի" տիպի մտածելակերպ)… մյուս կաղմից էլ մարդն իր ապրած նեգատիվից աշխատում ա հեռու պահի իր երեխային… 

մարդն ունի իր անցյալը լավ-ու-վատ կողմերով, ունի երեխա առանց անցյալի ու իր պատասխանատվությամբ (եթեխայի ձախողումը ծնողը միշտ ընկալում ա որպես իր ձախողում) և ապագան որն անորոշ ա… ծնողը իր որոշումները միշտ կայացնում ա անցյալի ու ներկայի հիման վրա փորձելով կառուցել ապագա… բոլոր վտանգների ու նեգատիվ երևույթների դեմն առնելու փորձով… 

սա շատ բարդ պրոցես ա ու շատ ծնողներ սա բառերով չեն կարող ասել, իմ կարծիքով, ու "հանուն երեմխայի"-ն էն կարճ պատասխանն ա որ տրվում ա… կա շատ նուրբ հավասարակշռություն որը շատ շատ շատ դժվար ա պահել… երեխայի լավ լինելը նաև կախված ա ծնողի լավ լինելուց, բայց ծնողի լավ լինելը հաճախ զոհ ա գնում երեխայի լավ լինելուն կամ հակառակը… էդ ոսկե միջինը բավականին բարդ ա ու բարդ ա էն իմաստով որ հասարակության մեջ լինելով դւ քեզանից անկախ միշտ համեմատության մեջ ես մյուս անդամների հետ, բայց երեխայի գիտակցության մեջ ու երեխան դասակարգ, ինտելեկտ չի ճանաչում, նե քեզ պարզապես համեմատության մեջ ա դնում իր կարծած լավի ու վատի հետ… 

դրա համար սենց միանշանակ միֆ անվանելը պարզապես չգիտակցել ա էն բարդությունը որը իրա մեջ կրում ա ծնողի որոշումը…

մի քիչ շատ եղավ… որ չկարդաք չեմ նեղանա…

----------

Cassiopeia (08.03.2014), ivy (08.03.2014), Ձայնալար (08.03.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռիփ, մի քիչ համաձայն եմ, մի քիչ էլ համաձայն չեմ... Այսինքն, համաձայն եմ, որ* հաճախ մարդիկ իրենց ցանկություններն արդարացնելու համար երեխաներին են մեջտեղ բերում*, բայց նաև լինում են դեպքեր, որ ինչ-որ գործողություններ իսկապես հանուն երեխաների են անում, չնայած նույնիսկ էդ դեպքում, կարծում եմ, հիմարություն են անում:
> 
> Կարող եմ իմ հարազատ մորս օրինակը բերել: Ինքը մինչև հիմա էլ ամեն ինչ հանուն երեխաների ա անում, ու ինչքան էլ աղաչում-պաղատում ենք, որ իրենով զբաղվի մի քիչ էլ, չի լսում: Ու ես միշտ իրան ասում եմ, որ ինքը իրա կյանքի լավագույն տարիները վարի ա տվել հենց հանուն երեխաների:


Բյուր, էդ ցանկությունը բխում ա ինչ որ բանից, կան պատճառներ էդ ցանկության առաջացման համար… մենակ էն որ դա նաև ծնողի համար ա լավ (ենթադրում եմ որ եթե ծնողի համար լավ ա, ապա "հանուն երեխայի"-ն դիտվում ա որպես արդարացում) դեռ միանշանակ չի կարելի ասել որ ծնողը դա երեխային որպես պատրվակ ա օգտագործում (չեմ հերքում նաև նման երևույթները)… օրինակ՝ եթե մարդը կարծում ա որ լավ ու շատ ուտելը լավ ա քանի որ ինքը սիրում ա ու երջանիկ ա դրանով, ստիպում ա որ երեխան էլ ուտի մտածելով որ դա լավ ա երեխայի համար ու եթե հիմա չի սիրում՝ հետո կսիրի մինչև երեխան մի անգամ հետ չի տալիս կամ պրոբլեմներ չի ունենում էդ ուտելուց… ու էն ժամանակ հասկանում ա որ եթեխան անհատականություն ա այնուամենայնիվ ու ինչքան էլ իր երեխան ա, միևնույնն ա իր բոլոր գեները 100%-ով չի ժառանգել… 

…ինչքան էլ մենք փորձենք երեխայի պատկերացումները ձևավորել, նա միևնույնն ա ունի իր պատկերացումները և դրանք են իրա իրականությունը… ու էդ իրականությունների բախումից կամ համահունչ լինելուց կարա կախված լինի ծնողի ընդունած որոշման ճիշտ կամ սխալ լինելը… նաև արժեհամակարգերը որոնց պրիզմայի միջով մենք նայում ենք էդ երևույթին…

----------

ivy (08.03.2014)

----------

